# Epson Extended Warranty?



## mhariush (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm getting a 5020 and been wondering about the extended 1 year warranty (that comes with the 6020)...Is it worth getting this extra year of warranty? Do these projectors often fail over time? Anyone who has Epson who would recommend this extra warranty?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

How much is it, what does it cover, and who does the work under this warranty?


----------

